# Liqui Molly Pro-Line Engine Flush Feedback, experience review?



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody had experience with Liqui Molly Pro-Line Engine Flush. I was thinking to use it on my next oil change.
Any feedback/review? Any short/long term harm to the engine?

Short Overview:
You are suppose to pour it your engine before oil change. Then run your engine for 15 minutes and flush it out with old oil. 

Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

You're basically running naptha in the engine.

Use a good appropriate oil and change it before the detergents are depleted and you'll won't have to worry about sludge and varnish buildup.


----------

